# RayTL's Lawn



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

What's up folks? I've always wanted to do this, so here we go. We'll start slow with some photos from this morning.





The lawn always looks amazing in the early morning with a little dew.

I have a yard full of Bermuda. I call it a Franken-lawn because of the multiple varieties of Bermudagrass as well as a section of Zoysia. One day I'd love to re-sod it all, but TBH, I've worked so hard to make what I have look good, I'd almost be sad to see it go. All in I have around 7500sq ft.

That's it for now. I plan to get some more photos up of where I started and my trouble spots. If anyone has a good picture hosting website suggestion please let me know.

Happy Memorial Day!

-Ray


----------



## wryt01 (Dec 10, 2019)

Beautiful Lawn!


----------



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

Thanks @wryt01 !


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

For a "Franken Lawn" looks damn good


----------



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

Thanks @Buffalolawny !


----------



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

Walking the yard today I spied one of our hydrangeas we planted least year. Photo does not do the color justice, it's a more gorgeous light lavender in real life.


----------



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

Here's a quick look at the back yard. You can see some bare areas I'm working to get filled in - there's another just to the left. These areas used to be all pine straw. I seeded Bermuda Triangle last year and most of it survived, but still a ways to go. There's a lot of leveling still to be done throughout the yard as well. You can kind of see one of the low spots left of the mid picture hydrangea.


----------



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

Got some diamonds going this afternoon, best stripes I've seen this year.


----------



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

Got a mow in yesterday. I did single doubles in the front instead of my usual double, doubles. I think I like the former better. You can definitely see some of the different patches of Bermuda in this one - and it is time for fertilizer! Looking forward to resodding and irrigation one day, but for now not bad.


----------



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

Been a while ... took this photo last weekend.


----------

